# Chronic Leukemia



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just found out that a friend was diagnosed with chronic leukemia. I have never heard of this particular disease. I understand that there is treatment for it, but in her case, she has other health issues and cannot have treatment. I am just in shock. Without treatment, does anyone know what her life expectancy is?


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I will pray for your friend. Hopefully the doctors can help her.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Thanks you so much Mary Beth!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your friend. I will keep her in my prayers.

I had a friend/co-worker who had leukemia but her situation was a little different. They drew her bone marrow through her chest bone and accidently passed her heart which in turn killed her. I have since learned that her chemo treatments were not working so it's anyones guess how much tme she would have had left.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi, 
There are a few types of chronic leulemia. There is chronic lymphocytic leukemia and people can live a long time with it and there is chronic myelogenous leukemia which I know less about. Good luck to your friend.
Linda


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh no hon! I hope your friend can get some kind of treatment. Please keep me posted!

Gena


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, sorry about your friend. I'll keep you both in my prayers.
xoxoxoxox


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry about your friend! I don't know anything about this but will be praying it is something that can be managed.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sorry about your friend and I hope she is doing well.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh man, that is such distressing news. Hope she feels better soon and gets completely well for good. Hugs.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have no info and am of no help. But I just wanted you to know I'm really sorry and will be praying for your friend.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't have any information either but hope and pray there may be help out there. :grouphug: She shouldn't stop until she's found the top person or facility in that area and gone to him or her or been in contact. One of my doctor's had an inoperable brain tumor...he was written off by brain surgeons at his hospital (which was a very good hospital) He did lots of research and found the doctor who said it mimicked the inoperable type and said he would operate. think it's been about 10 years now that he's up, around and able to practice medicine. Never give up.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been a Registered Nurse for 35+ years ( I was in Nursing School when they changed from glass IV bottles to IV bags)and I am a Breast Cancer survivor.

I know alot about Leukemias, Acute and Chronic...... and there are several types of both, each with different facets.

First, find out what specific kind of Chronic Leukemia and what stage the friend was diagnosed at......this is done with a bone marrow aspiration with biopsy plus other objective findings. Next "google" it. There are some great websites designed for lay people to understand.

The treatments for chronic leukemias used to be hard and prognosis used to be bleak but in recent times this has change drastically. The new drugs are oral and tolerated well. Not like routine chemotherapies.The best Chemo website is www.chemocare.com.

Remember most of the survival statistics are from"old" data...........completed studies etc. Going forward most people diagnosed now beat the stats.

My advice is be the best friend that you can be. Call, do favors, even regular easy tasks are hard on the patient and her family. Volunteer to drive her to the Dr or the lab, do her laundry, make a meal or better yet have her whole neighborhood ( 7-10 families needed) make 2 extra portions ( for her and her hubby) each day of the week........ I guess just be there for her. 

Hope this helps

Cat


----------

